# [Q] FM Radio without headset on Android.



## nibras_reeza (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I own a GT540 on Android 2.1. 

I was wondering if it's possible use the FM radio without headset? It appears, on Windows Mobile, you can tweak the registry to allow this. Is there's a software level solution to make FM Radio work without headset on Android? 

Yes, I'm aware that headset acts as an antenna and you need it to get a good reception. But, at times, it would be convenient to use the FM Radio without headset even if the signal is weak.

It's also possible to insert a fake plug to make it appear that a headset is present but am looking for a software solution.


----------



## DJ_Uro_UE (Apr 3, 2011)

On my Huawei U8110 it is enough to put in just jack, without any cables ... it works very well


----------



## nibras_reeza (Apr 3, 2011)

DJ_Uro_UE said:


> On my Huawei U8110 it is enough to put in just jack, without any cables ... it works very well

Click to collapse



Thanks. I know that just pushing something that fakes a headset is enough. But, am looking for a software solution.


----------



## xperia9191 (Apr 5, 2011)

hi ... i dnt knw yet any software like tht ... bt if u wnt to listen radio via wifi or 3g without headset so there is app called "tune In radio"


----------



## nibras_reeza (Apr 5, 2011)

xperia9191 said:


> hi ... i dnt knw yet any software like tht ... bt if u wnt to listen radio via wifi or 3g without headset so there is app called "tune In radio"

Click to collapse



Data is expensive here and wifi can taken granted only at home/school/office.


----------



## ronako (Apr 6, 2011)

yes, Data is expensive. have been searching the same for awhile. no clue.
My previous Wm6.5(Aer S200) does the job.
still looking and waiting for solution


----------



## nibras_reeza (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm, I will try stalking AOSP when I get the time.


----------



## mikereidis (May 2, 2011)

nibras_reeza said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a GT540 on Android 2.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The app would have to support this, although hypothetically the system software could be modified to fool the app. Or if you could somehow crash or otherwise disable the code that detects headphone jack insertion events that could work.

I HAVE found this annoying with the HTC app. I've developed an FM app that doesn't have this restriction. See my sig for details.

On my HTC Legend I can receive some strong stations OK with no antenna. My HTC Desire HD does much better with no antenna.


----------



## jackokring (May 2, 2011)

*FM radio and sampling.*

This kind of post makes me wonder if sampling the mic input in some non periodic (not at an exact frequency) rate, and if the sample and hold before the ADC works fast enough, that the FM band maybe decoded by the correlation of multiple sample rates. For those without an FM radio. Exact timing of the sampling would be critical, so not sure if it could work on some devices. But anyhow, probly too much low pass on the mic input.


----------



## nibras_reeza (May 10, 2011)

mikereidis said:


> The app would have to support this, although hypothetically the system software could be modified to fool the app. Or if you could somehow crash or otherwise disable the code that detects headphone jack insertion events that could work.
> 
> I HAVE found this annoying with the HTC app. I've developed an FM app that doesn't have this restriction. See my sig for details.
> 
> On my HTC Legend I can receive some strong stations OK with no antenna. My HTC Desire HD does much better with no antenna.

Click to collapse



I tried your app but it doesn't work on my phone. Perhaps, the chipset is not supported? Do you have any idea where the trigger for headset is?


----------



## nibras_reeza (May 10, 2011)

jackokring said:


> This kind of post makes me wonder if sampling the mic input in some non periodic (not at an exact frequency) rate, and if the sample and hold before the ADC works fast enough, that the FM band maybe decoded by the correlation of multiple sample rates. For those without an FM radio. Exact timing of the sampling would be critical, so not sure if it could work on some devices. But anyhow, probly too much low pass on the mic input.

Click to collapse



Ok, was that greek? I seriously didn't get what you were saying.


----------



## alphayop (Oct 14, 2012)

*duchmk and*

my old xpress radio 5030 from nokia did that very well !


----------



## bluechip850 (Oct 16, 2012)

well, replying to the title, 
is there any app/mod that can play FM without headset..?
thanks in advance.


----------



## hander13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally, this is possible or not..??  :/


----------



## Obey138 (May 19, 2013)

hander13 said:


> Finally, this is possible or not..??  :/

Click to collapse



I found it possible on my Galaxy Mini w cyanogen mod on Spirit Radio app. Signal was weak, but with bluetooth enabled it works perfectly. Now I want to have it with standard firmware, but it's impossible, because sound is going off after turning bluetooth on.


----------



## tofy4ever (May 19, 2013)

*try this*

this is spirit fm radio


----------



## nit3hawk (Jun 5, 2013)

Where can I find/buy a fake earplug to will trick my Samsung Galaxy Note II that a real headphone has plugged in?


----------



## hander13 (Jun 6, 2013)

nit3hawk said:


> Where can I find/buy a fake earplug to will trick my Samsung Galaxy Note II that a real headphone has plugged in?

Click to collapse



 i cant find singal...:/ but app is good


----------



## kot5nik (Apr 29, 2016)

I found a very simple way to do this (at least on Sony Xperia with Android 6.0.1). Connect the headphones, open the stock radio app, tune to the frequency, then go to the Settings>Apps>FM Radio and click "Force Stop". Now you can unplug the headphones, the radio won't stop playing. The only problem with this is that you need to connect headphones to change the frequency.


----------



## srgloureiro (Dec 2, 2019)

*Where to get app?*



nibras_reeza said:


> I tried your app but it doesn't work on my phone. Perhaps, the chipset is not supported? Do you have any idea whnere the trigger for headset is?

Click to collapse



Where can I get the app? Thanks!

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




mikereidis said:


> The app would have to support this, although hypothetically the system software could be modified to fool the app. Or if you could somehow crash or otherwise disable the code that detects headphone jack insertion events that could work.
> 
> I HAVE found this annoying with the HTC app. I've developed an FM app that doesn't have this restriction. See my sig for details.
> 
> On my HTC Legend I can receive some strong stations OK with no antenna. My HTC Desire HD does much better with no antenna.

Click to collapse




Where can I get the app? Thanks!


----------

